# Good confirmation or not



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm looking at this cutie and wondered if she has good confirmation or not

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's looking pretty good right now. How old? At this point I would look more at parents and grandparents than the kid... They are ever changing


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

10 days

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks pretty dogone good for 10 days. She's got impressive bone structure for a doeling!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you we try our best 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's nice.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like her, she looks good for 10 days. I'd like to see what her sire/dam look like.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It snowed last night so I'll try to get pics today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

These are her parents we do not have any connection to the grandparents.

This is her Sire: Koda FB ABGA Registered Boer Buck
View attachment 55339

and this is her dam: Carmy 75% ABGA Registered Boer Doeling
View attachment 55340


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie, I usually can tell more at 1 month old were they are going, she is still quite young.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We will update

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

